# Greetings from Katy/West Houston



## HoustonNick (Jan 29, 2009)

I just wanted to say Hello to everyone out there.  I'm just getting back into Masonry and am petitioning to transfer my affiliation from Corpus Christi Lodge No. 189 where I was raised, to Gray Lodge No. 329.

S&F, Nick


----------



## RJS (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site and welcome back to Masonry!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome back to Masonry, and welcome to the Site!!


----------



## david918 (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and back to masonry bro Nick.My younger brother is a member of Corpus Christi#189


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 29, 2009)

It's an honor to have you Brother! The Brethren at 189 will treat ya right! Tell Bro. Bo Finch I said hello. His Father is our JD  Both are wonderful guys!


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome brother to the forum.


----------



## trwigg (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard, glad your here.


----------

